# aticonfig

## guije

Hallo Freunde,

ich verstehe das aticonfig Tool nicht richtig, finde da aber auch nicht richtig etwas das mir weiterhilft die Arbeitsweise zu verstehen.

Die aticonfig --help läßt mich das auch nicht verstehen.

Ich lese hier :http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=6794

 *Quote:*   

> In order for our changes to really take affect we have to deal with amdpcsdb file...
> 
> The fact is that in this file is recorded everything considering fglrx's functions from amdcccle's settings to xorg.conf's options!
> 
> Fglrx loads whatever this file has recorded, meaning that it will totally ignore the changes we make at xorg.conf file by hand and fglrx will load the previously recorded options!
> ...

 

Das ich so verstehe, dass keine händische Änderung an der xorg.conf mehr greift, wenn ich diese nicht auch mit der aticonfig eingebe.

Kann mir das jemand genau erklären ?

----------

## guije

Niemand ??? ;(

----------

## Robmaster

Hallo

Ein aticonfig --initial sollte dir helfen

Cu

----------

## guije

ja, ok, der macht mir eine xorg.config.

Ich würde aber gerne Verstehen, wie aticonfig arbeitet und wie weiteres arbeiten mit den Befelen sich auch das System auswirkt oder nicht.

Besonders bezogen auf das Zitat oben .-

----------

